# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Removing and installing window

## Rodney66

Hi, I am trying to figure out how to remove steel framed windows from a ground floor unit (with steel lintels holding up bricks) double brick construction from the late 60's and replace with double glazed aluminium windows and not using reveals.
What would be the method of measuring for new ones?
I pretty much guess remove a large pane of glass, cut the frames, pull out. But to fit new ones, do I just put in timber/steel into the cavity or some other means?  I was thinking thin metal brackets in place of timber reveals to attach to the inside "reveal" area (rendered at the moment.
What would I expect to find in the cavity after removing the frames? Can I just leave the sill flashing and ensure that it is behind the new window so as not to remove the existing brick sill...

----------


## ed @ ecoclassic

Very difficult to give a specific solution without seeing the construction - and I can't as I am in Melbourne. 
How you measure depends on how you go about the replacement.  Simplest... can you cut out the window to leave the steel frame and fit the new window into the steel frame?  If you take out the complete window, you will need to cut the existing lugs then you must attach a new window to the brickwork, either by screws or by lugs. 
Ed

----------


## Rodney66

Hi Ed 
thanks for the reply. I guess there are metal lugs in the side walls as the frames are "Screwed in" to something. The base of the window can move outwards breaking the render and exposing a gap, the cavity I guess. The top of the window appears to go between what I hope are two steel right anled steel lintels. So my best guess is to cut the screws away, maybe take the large pice of glass out and open the casement windows, and cut the frame and mangle it out. Hopefully the steel lugs are left attached to the cavity bricks. I will need to expose the cavity because the new windows are 52mm wide (double glazed) as opposed to current ones approx 35 or 40mm wide.
I am going to measure the height and width of the outside opening and subtract 10mm from H and W and order. Then in about 4 weeks the truth will be known. 
The reason for the hesitation is that I have tenants in there so I will need to be confident and sure of measuremnets and my actions.
I will try to fit the "fin" bit up throught the lintels and secure the sides. Maybe I can attach some small (thin) thickness metal strap to the bottom of the frame and secure on the inside sill. and then render or tile over.
As I said before, the inside dimensions of the sill area is smaller than the outside opening. I will leave the outside sill bricks in place and basically sit the frame on the bricks, at the bottom of course.  I hope I wasn't rambling too much..

----------

